# I too, have found this forum because of my grief...



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your Sampson, but am glad you found the forum. Please feel free to share pictures of your boy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to read of the loss of your Sampson.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I found this forum in April under exactly the same circumstances. Boomer was just barely ten. 

Hemangio is an evil, evil thing and it's so sneaky. It blasts such a sudden hole in your world that like you, I still can't quite process the reality that he's gone.

My heart goes out to you--know that you are not alone--and you can always come here when you need an ear or a hug.

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry you found us under such sad circumstances.
You have found a group of people who truly understand. I have been through it too many times. 

I am so sorry for your loss of Sampson, he was a beautiful boy. 

My thoughts are with you as you go through this journey to find peace and your heart begins to heal. 

Godspeed Sampson


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We have been down that road too many times. Hemangiosarcoma IS evil. Here is a place where people understand your pain and sadness, here you can share your love for Sampson and here we will support you during this very difficult time.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sampson. He was sure a beautiful boy. We lost our Jack on March 26th of this year to Hemangiosarcoma. That's how I found this forum as well. Had no idea he was sick until the day of. The loss is excruciating and unbearable but it does dampen with time and slowly, you begin remembering the good times with more smiles and less tears. Sending hugs and love your way. Our boys are running free and painless now.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I too found my way here after losing my Buddy March the 4th. It definitely helps to share your grief and to know you're not alone. I have noticed a lot of people that have lost their beloved goldens will encounter friends or coworkers that will dismiss their loss with flippant comments like "get over it, it's just a dog."
I think you will find that most here know they are a family member and a very special one at that. 
There are several very good posts on coping that I hope you will find helpful. I hope the day comes soon for you that the sad is washed away and the treasured memories bring a smile to your face.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. It's been almost 2 years since I had to say goodbye to my sweet Allie Bean and I found this forum at that time also. I know how hard it is. Hugs!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sampson


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

I truly feel your pain and loss. My Bodie passed 2 days before Sampson of hemangio also. I found this forum when researching this horrible disease before we made the decision to let him go. While it will take time for us all to get through our grief and sadness, it does help to read the posts here and know we are not alone. I have stayed on the forum for support (and looking at puppy pics especially makes me smile again). ((hugs))


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

SampsonLovebug44 said:


> Hello fellow golden lovers,
> 
> I found this website while I was goggling "how to cope with the loss of my golden retriever,"and I am so glad I did. I have already found comfort in reading through some of the threads.
> 
> ...


I too found this forum after losing my sweet Goldie at age 9 1/2 also....So sorry for your loss. I talk to our girl all the time, I probably sound like a crazy person, but I can feel her all around me.

No, it's not the same as having her physically with me, but she lives on forever. I remember the day my vet also called and said her ashes were ready to be picked up. In some ways, that was worse for me, than being with her until the end because it seemed so final. I cried the whole way home, her ashes in the car exactly where she would have sat.

The box containing her ashes is on my nightstand, and it's the first thing I see in the morning and last thing before I go to sleep. It's unconventional I'm sure, but it's what brings me comfort.

Whether it be talking about your sweet Sampson, maybe donating to your local animal shelter, Golden rescue group, or posting here, you aren't alone in your grief. If you feel like crying, do it....

After Bonnie died, someone told me when you love big, you grieve big, and it just resonated with me. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Sampson. We lost our Oakley just after his 9th birthday in November 2012 to hemangio. We had no idea he was sick until it was too late and within 3 hours we let him go. This past March we had Oakley's brother Seger put to sleep -probably the most difficult decisions of my life. I have found that as time passes my grief has lessened but my sense of emptiness will never go away. Cherish your memories - Sampson is just beautiful. Carol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sampson, such a handsome boy. It seems to happen so often - one minute our beloved furry ones are fine and then next day they are gone - that has happened to us.

I'm sure that Sampson is making many new friends at the bridge, and his memory will always stay in your hearts

Run Free Sampson and sleep softly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sampson*

I am so sorry about Sampson-my Smooch and Snobear are with him.
I added him to the Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-11.html


----------

